
Tesla has quietly fixes the UX bug that caused Summon to crash into a trailer - schiffern
http://electrek.co/2016/05/17/tesla-new-update-summon-autopilot-crash/
======
schiffern
Defense of "caused Summon to crash into the trailer":

The most amazing part of this UX fail was how little warning Tesla provided
that the car intends to move suddenly.

In some software versions it chimes only once (after double tapping) and
blinks the hazard flashers only once (after closing the door, easy to confuse
with the "door lock" flash). Video proof:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-JoZL9edlA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-JoZL9edlA)

This bug has also been fixed as of the latest update. The car now blinks the
flashers continuously from summon activation until the car starts moving.

Tesla also inexplicably tied features together in the settings. Disabling the
dead man's switch also turns on a completely new way to activate Summon
(double tapping park), which has no independent switch. This makes the "the
user enabled it despite a scary warning" excuse even weaker -- who expects the
nag warning when disabling a safety feature to be the only disclosure that
other settings have been changed as well?

Very glad Tesla has fixed this bug.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
When you are writing safety critical systems, you _start_ with formal use
cases, then verify/validate to show conformance. Sometimes, you have to show
conformance to some statistical metric.

You simply _DO THIS_. It's not optional. It's not negotiable.

Also, calling this UX creeps me out :)

